# New pipe! 1st J.M. Boswell experience.. (long read and lots of pics!)



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

First let me apologize, I know there is a "pictures of your pipes" thread. However I really wanted to show this one off, and share my experience! Hope you all don't mind too much!

So I have been watching the boswellpipes.com website for the last couple months since first getting into pipes. I read all over the web of their great pipes, tobacco's, and value. Went to their site and fell in love with his swirl style freehands!

I've noticed that when ever they post new pipes up for sale on the site, you could literaly hit refresh in your browser window within the first hour and watch them get updated to sold one by one! Amazing! More then a couple have caught my attention, I was either too slow to get to them, out of funds, or it was out of my price range.

Browsing the site after last weeks updates, I ran accross the estate pipe page. I'm not sure why I never noticed it before but there it was. On it was a beautifull Nose Warmer classic twist! Damnit, cheap, beautiful and SOLD! This was after I had won the Peterson Sports #3 nosewarmer pipe on ebay and now have a sudden interest in short stubby nosewarmer pipes. Damnit again!

So I decided to email them and see if they had anything like it in stock. Nope Gail emailed me back and said they didn't have any more like that right at the moment. Also said JM wouldn't be taking on any custom orders till after the holidays. She said she would keep my info/request on file in case something turned up that matched. Cool deal!

Literally the next day I rec'd an email back from Gail saying 2 pipes were just finished that day that I might be interested in, she included pictures of each. Low and behold there this one was, a Bent Twist Nosewarmer! It's a sitter too, and in my price range! BINGO!! Naturally I called the store immediately to purchase it so I didn't loose out! I ended up catching them as the were closing the store down last saturday afternoon. I spoke with Dan, he went ahead and took my order after talking with me (great guy!) I asked to try the "Northwoods" blend for my ounce of tobacco. "Sure no problem, I think you will like it! I'll get this out UPS to you on Monday you should have it by Thursday"

Fast forward to today, my wife calls me I have a package from Dan Boswell!

(as a side note she is starting to get suspicous of the small packages as of late!) :r

I get home and run down to my smoking lounge, and begin to open the box like its some sacred right of passage! What follows is a pictorial of the sacred box opening:





































As you can see they go above and beyond just slapping a pipe in the box and sending it on its way! I was very pleased to say the least! On top of the pipe and an ounce of northwoods, I got another ounce of tobacco; "True English", a bundle of real NICE pipe cleaners (anyone know who makes these??), a pipe nail, and two boxes of matches! A pretty good haul I say, and a great value for sure! The True English smells heavenly in fact the whole box smelled of it. SO much so that I had to load up a half bowl of it in the new pipe and give it a whirl! It's good, DAMN GOOD!! p

Anyway, here are some more pics of the pipe I hope you enjoy them! This pipe smokes FANTASTIC!! Passes a pipe cleaner with just a slight twist as it goes down. Nice open draw, smokes very dry not a single gurgle so far and suprisingly cool to boot! :tu

All I can say at this point is if you do not own a Boswell pipe you owe it to yourself to give one a try! And if you miss out when they update the site call them or send them an email you most likely will be pleasently suprised! I know I was!!


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

GREAT POST!!! GREAT PICS!!! I had a similar experience with the good folks at Boswell. A wonderful down to earth family. 

Guys I have heard if you give them a call and give them an idea of what you would like they usually have something that you will be more than happy with. The pipes on the site go super fast. Great pipes at more than fair prices. A+++


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Northwoods is a fine blend. I have never ordered from them but someone sent me a sample of it with a trade. I have been dreaming about a Boswell for about a year and emailed at least once with no response, I will be contacting them again soon. If I may inquire as to how much you paid for your beautiful new pipe.


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

That is NICE!! :tu


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice!
I realy would like to try some of their baccy.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Quick_nick said:


> Northwoods is a fine blend. I have never ordered from them but someone sent me a sample of it with a trade. I have been dreaming about a Boswell for about a year and emailed at least once with no response, I will be contacting them again soon. If I may inquire as to how much you paid for your beautiful new pipe.


Boswells are great to order from and very friendly and helpful. In my experience with them you are better off calling, sometimes the emails don't seem to get through. They are good about getting back to you via email if you call though.

Nice pipe! Congrats.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

If you ever want to sell pipes (or anything else) on Ebay, you'll be very successful. You're a natural at pictures! Easy to guage the size of the pipe and some nice angles. 

Congrats on the new pipe! Looks awesome. Once broken in, report back and tell us how she smokes.


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys! 

I am just in love with this little guy! Such a wonderful pipe! I am already looking forward to buying my next one! At this point I now have a nice little collection of pipes, but this is my first "hand made" pipe, and it's also the first pipe to really put me in that happy piper place! 

Don't get me wrong I really like all my other pipes too, but this one is different. This one is already giving me that feeling of being my "long term friend" that I have read so many accounts of by pipers.

Quick Nick, nah I don't mind at all, this beaut cost me $59.95 & 7.95 for the shipping via UPS. So to my door for just a hare under $68 for the whole bundle. And worth twice that for the experience as far as I am concerned! Definitely grab yourself one if you can!

dmkerr, thanks! I'm not a photographer or anything. I just like doing the photo thing. Been doing it for a long time on a lot of message boards for various things!


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

Very Nice! I am looking forward to one of their pipes sometime in the future.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Great post........ Thanks, for the pics and info, good stuff!!

I hope your new pipe brings you a lot of happy smoking.


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

so you are the one ...... you beat me out on that pipe ...lol .... good job borther... i hope she smokes well for you ... hell its a boswell i have 4 now and they are all fine .... :tu


----------



## joeysmac (Nov 11, 2008)

wow...cool deal and sweet looking pipe! I can't wait to be decent enough at smoking pipes to warrant a nicer pipe...


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice pipe. The Boswell's are great to deal with. Just give them a call and they will hook you up. They can look through their pipes to see if they have what you want. Or JM can make a couple and they give you your choice. I wanted a pocket pipe and within two weeks they made 3 and gave me first choice. I liked the Northwood and True English, however my favorite is Countryside which is a great english.


----------



## Gig (Sep 6, 2008)

Thats a nice pipe but you either have a very big hand or that is a small pipe


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

Small pipe!  I'm on a total nosewarmer kick now! I love these little guys! This one is just barely over 4 1/2" long, but with a full size bowl!


----------

